# Wine Club in Western MA



## Dufresne11 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello All,

I am looking for a wine club in Western MA. Not sure that one exists as I have searched around but I thought it would be worth asking if anyone knew or heard about something.


----------



## Tom (Dec 5, 2010)

You should hook up with Wade. He lives in that area.


----------

